# WHUT COLOR SHUD MY VINYL TOP BE



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

i have a 81 coupe deville and i thinking of getting a peach paint job what color vinyl top wud look tight with the paint job. help a brutha out


----------



## viznic (May 17, 2003)

white!


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

painted a lghter tint of peach


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

if you have a garage. get white.


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Game_@Sep 13 2003, 09:27 PM
> *if you have a garage. get white.*


 and if you get white. make sure to ask them to install one wiht a very fine grain pattern so it wont' look so dirty when it does get dirty. I've had experinces with vinyl tops so....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

wHITE!!!!!!!!


----------



## eliktronix (Jul 22, 2002)

blue!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

????? :uh:


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

WHITE


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

either a lighter or darker peach for the top, that would looks custom-stock

white top if you dont feel like thinking..

a peachy-red color for the top would be full custom.
then have the interior with peach/red accented.

or if you feel like standing out!
make that top GREEN!! like a leaf green. and then the interior a beautiful shade of green. 



Last edited by Torx at Sep 18 2003, 03:27 AM


----------

